# CT / Enrollment with CIC [Merged]



## newfiegod

Looking for a little information. I just recently contacted the navy cadets in my area to see if they had any openings for a cic and fortunately they did. The CO sent me a e-mail and asked for a number where he could reach me and he would have someone to contact me. My question is ....approximately how long should it take from initial contact to the time I actually start my training? I know it is a broad question but i am really excited to proceed with this aspect of my career. I was in the reserves years ago so I was proactive and got all my paperwork in order .....even got my screening from the rcmp. Everything is ready to go on my end ........just need some idea of the time frame on their end. Once again I know it is a broad question but any insight would be great.


----------



## my72jeep

In my experience as a CO a member with previous service will take a bit longer due to a Military records search. But it still depends on the CFRC an how busy they are. 
CIC Apps tend to get put aside for work on Reg and PRes ones. but with all the paper work in place I have seen it take 6 weeks. good luck hope it all goes quick.


----------



## newfiegod

Thank you for the input. I dont mind waiting a couple of months or so but if it gets too long then that will be disappointing. Once again thank you!


----------



## newfiegod

I read some of the other post on here in regards to the enrollment process and I hope there is something I am missing. A few post talked about people taking as long as 3 YEARS to be sworn  as a CIC, is this the time they spent doing their training as well or just the time it took for them to go through the application process?


----------



## kincanucks

The biggest hold ups I have seen while in recruiting for CIC applications was the time it took the application to move from the Corps to their higher and then to the CFRC/D and then back through the same chain.  Keep in regular contact with the unit and make sure they are tracking your application.  As for processing CIC applications are processed fairly regularly but as mentioned they can sometimes be delayed for Reg F files especially during the ROTP season.  Good Luck.


----------



## Neill McKay

newfiegod said:
			
		

> Thank you for the input. I dont mind waiting a couple of months or so but if it gets too long then that will be disappointing. Once again thank you!



I certainly don't want to discourage you from applying but it can take quite a few months for an enrolment to be completed, especially with someone who has served previously.

Most units will set you up as a volunteer instructor while the enrolment process runs its course.  That way you get into things in very little time.


----------



## newfiegod

Thank you! The last contact I  had with the CO of the corp he asked for my contact information and he would have someone contact me with more info. That was about a week ago so I guess I will wait for someone to call. I left a message for him to call me because i would like to meet him and let him get to know me better and yes  volunteering my time while i'm waiting for the process to go through. There is a old saying "Hurry up and wait"  lol


----------



## rwgill

I would also suggest that the get a CRC and VSS done.  This can help get you volunteering ASAP.


----------



## newfiegod

I got my criminal record check and my screening for working with kids which I assume is the VSS all done. All my necessary paper work is done just sitting here in the folder waiting for someone to give it to.


----------



## catalyst

It took about three years from initial contact to wearning a uniform. BUT it was not the fault of the CFRC, it was the fault of the Corps and the RCSU. Once things did get rolling with the CFRC, it went FAST (well fast-er). I had my medical end of Oct and my interview in Feb and was all tickety boo by the beginning of March. Would have been sooner but had to wait to get my forms gined by my eyedoctor, and that took forever.  However was not sworn in until mid may, as there were problems on the RCSU end of things.   Once I was sworn in I was on my BOQ two weeks later. 

Make sure you have your ducks i an a row, if you have any injuries, eye glass requirements, etc, once you have your medical date, phone and make specialist appointmnents. You can always cancel but at least you wont have to wait a month and a half to get in like I did.


----------



## Lonewolf

From start to finish it took me 7 months to finally get attested. I too was in the reserves back many years ago (35 to be exact) and much time was spent looking for my old records. They did finally find them which was a surprise to me. After that things moved along but don't be surprised if it takes more than a few months. To be honest I was ready to pull my enrolement paper back out of the system because it was taking soooooo long.





			
				newfiegod said:
			
		

> Looking for a little information. I just recently contacted the navy cadets in my area to see if they had any openings for a cic and fortunately they did. The CO sent me a e-mail and asked for a number where he could reach me and he would have someone to contact me. My question is ....approximately how long should it take from initial contact to the time I actually start my training? I know it is a broad question but i am really excited to proceed with this aspect of my career. I was in the reserves years ago so I was proactive and got all my paperwork in order .....even got my screening from the rcmp. Everything is ready to go on my end ........just need some idea of the time frame on their end. Once again I know it is a broad question but any insight would be great.


----------



## newfiegod

Everything is in order on my end, application and all paperwork is completed and i have no medical issues whatsoever except i am a little out of shape, but i am starting training again today so that is not a issue either. I think I have everything done to get things rolling smoothly. I live in a big city where all the training is done and there should be no issues with getting in for the medical or interviews in a timely manner.


----------



## Froger

My paperwork took about seven months to get through the system. You can work as a CI or CV while you wait for the paperwork to get through the system. I would give them a call if you do not hear back by next week just to check up on things. Is there more then one cadet unit in your area just check with them as well to see if they need help. Then spend some time with them to make sure that you are making the right choices.


----------



## newfiegod

For sure.....i am still waiting to get a call from them so i can submit my paperwork.....if i dont hear from them i will check with other units to see if they need help


----------



## cdn031

Have Patience and good luck - Unfortunately previous service works against you here and the gears of the record system, strained to the max, work against you here. Maybe someday they will put some resorces towards fixing this...
Meanwhile you can sign up as a CI but not be elegible for training due to to the restrictions on CIs


----------



## newfiegod

The corp I want to join called me last week and they really need a CIC there to help out. I met with the CO and gave them my paperwork so the ball is rolling. She said i could help out as a CI while I am waiting for the process to kick into gear. They are suppose to call me before this wednesday to meet with the present CO and the person who will fill her spot when she leaves to decide where I will Fit in their program. Things are in motion so that is good!!!


----------



## Just Curious

A stupid question perhaps, but is there a difference in procedures for someone coming back from the secondary reserves to CIC, or would they go the Recruiting Center route as well?


----------



## newfiegod

From what I understand if you were in the reserves and want to become a CIC then you would have to do the enrollment process all over again. To become a CIC you first have to find a cadet corp who would have a position open for a officer and then get the recommendation of the CO and the branch president. I just became a CI with my local corp and submitted all the paperwork to DND to become a CIC, I hope to have everything done(interviews, physical...etc) done by the end of FEB. so i can take the next BOQ course in May or June.


----------



## Just Curious

Thanks for the reply.
JC


----------



## C/Sgt. King

I put my paperwork in to become a CIC officer in July 2007. Did not recieve an interview and medical until December 2008. Passed medical and interview with flying colors- still currently waiting to hear back. 
My paperwork was "lost" 2 times. There is record that it arrived at its destination both times and then it vanished. Thankfully 3rd time was a charm, and I am still currently waiting.  :yellow:


----------



## newfiegod

That is just downright ridiculous, i am going to call the recruiting office on monday just to check on the status of my application to make sure it isn't "LOST", or something wrong to slow things down. I was told by a very reliable source that it should take between 4-6  months to go through the system which i believe to be somewhat reasonable. I am a CI/CV right now with a corp and at this point it is not what i thought it would be. I feel like a outsider in this corp, I just basically walk around overseeing the kids teach their classes or just sit in the office, thats all I do. The communication within the corp is non existent which makes it that much harder. Not sure if I am expecting too much from this but I am definately getting a little discouraged.


----------



## Neill McKay

newfiegod said:
			
		

> That is just downright ridiculous, i am going to call the recruiting office on monday just to check on the status of my application to make sure it isn't "LOST", or something wrong to slow things down. I was told by a very reliable source that it should take between 4-6  months to go through the system which i believe to be somewhat reasonable.



You do have to keep on top of the recruiting centre, not to the point of harassment but definitely keep in touch with them so you know how your application is progressing.

I don't know the inner workings of the recruiting system, but the conventional wisdom is that CIC applicants are typically at the bottom of the pile in times when there is a heavy intake of regular force applicants.



> I am a CI/CV right now with a corp and at this point it is not what i thought it would be. I feel like a outsider in this corp, I just basically walk around overseeing the kids teach their classes or just sit in the office, thats all I do. The communication within the corp is non existent which makes it that much harder. Not sure if I am expecting too much from this but I am definately getting a little discouraged.



You should talk to your CO (or DCO, or whichever officer you report to) about this.  It's their job to look after your welfare and address concerns like these.


----------



## newfiegod

Thank You for the input, greatly appreciated!


----------



## cdn031

newfiegod said:
			
		

> I am a CI/CV right now with a corp and at this point it is not what i thought it would be. I feel like a outsider in this corp, I just basically walk around overseeing the kids teach their classes or just sit in the office, thats all I do. The communication within the corp is non existent which makes it that much harder. Not sure if I am expecting too much from this but I am definately getting a little discouraged.


Keep your chin up. Sad truth of it is that the "recruiting" system for CIC is pretty messed up at the Moment - not pointing fingers, there are some decent excuses (operational tempo etc), but the sad fact is that the current process takes far too long, is plagued with errors/delays. When I joined the CIL (later CIC) in the early 80's I had my icard in 5 weeks!
So its not "you" - its the system - BUT don't forget the turmoil because someday you might be in a position to fix it, even incrementally. It's up to all of us to not lose track of these details.
Thanks for taking the time to volunteer - In the meantime find a small topic to become expert in and teach a class or two. you'll feel better!


----------



## newfiegod

Thanks for the reply, I am going to talk to my CO later this week to discusss where exactly I fit in this corp. I would like to be more involved with the kids rather than just walking by their classes and checking in. I am going to call the recruiting office to check on my status this week as well.


----------



## ryanmann356

The CIC recruiting procvess also takes a while because the CFRC needs to bring in special adminnistrators for your interview, since working with kids they need to ask you more in depth questions so make sure you keep in touch with the CFRC so you can get an interview asap.


----------



## newfiegod

I have been on top of the recruiting office to make sure things are going smoothly. I called the other day to check on things and they scheduled my interview and physical for April 8 so that is pretty good!!


----------



## Northalbertan

I am going thru the process myself, so far my CI paperwork has gone through all right and I have an interview in three weeks at my local CFRC.  Five months to get this far.  That is not not real bad, and I think the others are right.  CIC enlistment is at the bottom of the priority list and rightly so.  Considering the operational tempo of the CF for the past few years I'm actually rather impressed that the CIC stuff is getting done as fast as it is.  In the mean time I am a CI and able to instruct the cadets and perform Admin officer duties at my local corps.  That's the bottom line.  You should be involved in the CCO for one reason only, The Cadet.  The fact that you receive an officers rank and some excellent training along the way is a great bonus, but should not be the primary reason you are there.

Having said that I realise that being a member of the officer corps of the CF should impart a sense of responsibility on those so involved.  I know a CIC does not receive the same training nor does he have to attain the same standards (physically or knowledge based), but he should try to maintain the highest standards he can, including dress and deportment, and physical fitness.  As with anything else in the military I guess you get out of it what you put into it.

Sorry for the preaching.


----------



## newfiegod

Well I had my interview/physical and everything went great and I was accepted for enrollment so I am just waiting to get the info to start my DL. I have been a cv/ci at this corp since December 08 so things progressed in a fairly timely manner. On another note , I agree it is definately about the kids and that is why I am there. Sadly there are people with different agendas.... and officers who just sit in the office all evening long with no interaction with the kids. I interact with the kids as much as possible and you can certainly tell the difference. From what I been told the CIC over the years has started to lean towards the administration of things as opposed to the training and interaction with the cadets. I could be wrong or misled but from what I have seen personally that seems to be the case and that is where I feel I can make a difference!


----------



## CICPropjock

Well glad to hear that all went well.  Just popped by this thread and thought I'd drop in a quick line.  I was recently enrolled, after applying in October originally.  I will wholeheartedly agree and support the point that you need to be persistent with the CFRC as well as your RCSU.  I found on more than one occassion that: "Oh yes... I 'just received' you paperwork"... what a coincidence! lol  Further to that, was I the only one to end up with frustrations in the background check?  Apparently now that Backcheck is completing Backgrounds, they only ask questions which are pertinent to all applicants, and a career councellor needs to follow up with your references personally to ask the really uncomfortable questions.  I certainly have faith in the process based on the nature of the work, but I find it unfortunate; while it paints a bigger picture, that the CIC does not have more representation at the CFRC's.  Perhaps that would put more emphasis on completing the enrollment for applicants just the same as PRes/Reg applicants seem to receive, although in all fairness, they don't ride in the express lane at times either.    

At any rate, it's certainly nice to be in now.  You are absolutely right on a select portion of the CIC members.  It would seem that some get off on the uniform and the status, which is taxing and somewhat embarrassing, especially if you are someone like myself with aspirations of a Reg F career, and yet also sees the benefits of Canada's best kept secret.  I'm proud to be a new member of the CIC, and I want to keep my head high when I tell others what my role within the CF is.

REMEMBER THE CADET


----------



## gwp

The last three posts have aspects that are generalizations without foundation.



> also sees the benefits of Canada's best kept secret.


When polled 97% of adults and 87% of youth know about the Cadet Organizations.  While it is true that there is not a high level of understanding about the benefits, the program is not a secret. 



> Sadly there are people with different agendas


Happily just like the RegF and the PRes those people are very much in the minority.



> I know a [CF Reserve] CIC [Officer] does not receive the same training nor does he have to attain the same standards (physically or knowledge based)


Don't sell yourself short.  Just like all members of the CF you will receive the required training to do your job.  You will bring your own life skills and other qualifications to the the mission.  You have a duty to look after your people and keep them in good discipline (lead them) in the same manner as any other officer of the CF. 

Now, just because I over reacted ... doesn't mean anyone else has to.


----------



## ComdCFRG

Was just pointed to this discussion and the issue of priority for CIC applicants - could I explain how CIC fits into the overall series of priorities that the CFRC COs must manage.

Part of the background is that at any given moment, the COs are managing the processing for 113 Regular Force occupations, a variable number of Reserve Force occupations depending on the Reserve units in their AOR, CIC officers as well as Aboriginal entry programmes and a number of Regular Force entry programmes such as ROTP that generate their own pressures.  Many of them have their own particular wrinkles and deadlines such as a specific selection board, a specialist training course, basic qualification course or requirement to be ready for duty.  This is of course all uncoordinated so that there are always conflicting priorities that COs must manage with some guidelines from the Comd and the CFRGHQ staff.

We are not in an ideal world and have not all the personnel resources (career counsellors) or dedicated service delivery in sufficient quantity (medical screenings for example) to deal with all the priorities all the time and so these COs are juggling to try and satisfy to the best extent possible all their 'clients', the CIC Corps as much as anyone else.

When push comes to shove, all other things being equal, a CIC file will more than likely wait while other files that relate more directly to military capacity, whether Regular or Reserve Force are moved along to meet their timelines.  Rarely however are all things equal.  CIC files, like others, can get the attention they need in order to meet particular requirements of the Corps; for example they would be the only qualified officer (an overstatement, I hope, to illustrate the point).  This case needs to be made by the Corps and followed upwith the particular recruiting location, the same as is done by the Reserves for Reserve Force basic qualification course starts or priority recruiting occupations for the Regular Force occupations that I manage directly.  While a significant portion of my responsibility is for Regular Force files, I and my COs are very aware of and attentive to the pressures that operate for both the Reserve Forces and the CIC Corps and try to react accordingly with the resources they have.  I expect this of them and they operate under this guideline - they are also evaluated on the number of files RegF/ResF/CIC that they have to process and bring to closure successfully over the year, so I do have some visibility on this issue and if they are falling behind in one area I can see and then query what is happening.

This is only effective however, when the file is actually at the Recruiting Centre with the proper authority from the Corps and the necessary material from the applicant.  I noticed that in a number of the posts that the poster correctly identified this as part of the recruiting process, but may not have realised that it is not one that my COs have visibility upon nor influence over.  The time taken to get through the CIC authority is counted by laymen, and not unfairly, as 'recruiting time' however it is not CFRG generated time.

Even when my Centres have the files, several aspects are out of my control, such as the confirmation of the medical status, which is the Health Services Group, or the security status verification, which is a Deputy Provost Marshall responsibility.  Each also have their own 'dragons to slay' when it comes to meeting their full range of obligations for service delivery - we do however flag files for particular attention and they respect this however their other priorities may slow down their reaction to recruiting files generally and the priority files are affected equally.

At the present time, we are particularly busy with a great number of applicants, which is good news but particularly challenging as it is slowing down our ability to contact and then deal with any particular case, regardless of their priority.  Where there is a pressing need however, whether as a priority recruiting occupation for the Regular Force, recruits for a Reserve Force basic qualification course or a CIC officer where there is a pressing need, when it is identified by the chain of command, the CO can make an assessment of how best to meet it for the time required.  This takes active intercession early however, with regular contact for success.

Hope this provides some clarity.

MKO


----------



## CICPropjock

LCdr, 

You are absolutely correct on your reply, but I was indicating that the benefits are the secret, rather than the program as a whole.  I suspect retention would be much higher if the benefits were fully understood.  As long as I've been involved, the CCM has always been refered to as Canada's best kept secret.

Colonel,

Great post!  I believe it sheds light on the even larger picture, that as an applicant can be very hard to see.  CFRC Calgary was, at the end of the day, always a pleasure to deal with, and they were always ready, willing, and able to keep me in the loop.  I think a common thought amongst members of the CIC is that the recruiting time is simply far too long for the capacity that we ultimately occupy when compared to other applicants to the CF, which is in itself not always fair to ourselves in a way.  But I think that the real explanation for that is that we're all products of a great organization, and are just eager to get back into the world of the Cadet Movement.  At any rate, you and your staff on all levels must be commended on the daunting task of recruiting, and I would also extend a huge thumbs up on the recruiting advertisements and resources put forth which I would imagine your group has contributed to.  They captivate me more than a Flames game   ...just ask my fiance...  Keep up the outstanding work!  

(Colonel, Lieutenant Commander... please pardon my lack of "Sir"/"Ma'am" in the post... I opted for the side of caution as posts are not gender specific, but I can certainly offer this  )


----------



## Burrows

CICPropjock said:
			
		

> You are absolutely correct on your reply, but I was indicating that the benefits are the secret, rather than the program as a whole.  I suspect retention would be much higher if the benefits were fully understood.  As long as I've been involved, the CCM has always been refered to as Canada's best kept secret.


Just as it was when I was a cadet.   There is a difference between knowing they exist and knowing what to do.  If you count knowing about cadets as having seen them once outside a grocery store then your numbers aren't exactly giving you the best info.



> (Colonel, Lieutenant Commander... please pardon my lack of "Sir"/"Ma'am" in the post... I opted for the side of caution as posts are not gender specific, but I can certainly offer this  )



We're all informal here.  Stating rank just allows a poster to show where they're "coming from".  A Colonel is probably more qualified to answer infrastructure questions than a new Private, for example.  It doesn't mean there isn't respect - just a lack of formal address.  Every so often we get someone who comes along and demands we give them the respect they deserve because they're a Warrant Officer, etc.  We laugh at them.  We have found informality to work best here as we're all on even footing and the conversation reflects that.


----------



## gun runner

Ok, Back on target.. I have been in the system for going on a year now, my paperwork went in 25May08, and the CFRC sent me back a reply 25Nov08 that i would also require my C.F medical paperwork as I have a minor heart murmur. The Archives personnel wrote me back 21Feb09 saying that they do not have my C.F.medical docs, I would have to send to NDHQ for these. Then, 2 weeks ago, CFRC gets back to me stating that if I do not hear from the NDHQ by next week to contact them and they will arrange the medical/interview without these docs. I have been out of the forces for 17+ years and am still in fairly good shape(don't ask me to do the beep test!), I want to know what the blazes is happening with this process??? Ubique


----------



## Franko

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Every so often we get someone who comes along and demands we give them the respect they deserve because they're a Warrant Officer, etc.  We laugh at them.  We have found informality to work best here as we're all on even footing and the conversation reflects that.



That and the fact that anyone can come on here and _*try*_ to impersonate a rank/ position...mind you they get outed pretty fast. It is the interweb after all.

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## CICPropjock

gun runner said:
			
		

> Ok, Back on target.. I have been in the system for going on a year now, my paperwork went in 25May08, and the CFRC sent me back a reply 25Nov08 that i would also require my C.F medical paperwork as I have a minor heart murmur. The Archives personnel wrote me back 21Feb09 saying that they do not have my C.F.medical docs, I would have to send to NDHQ for these. Then, 2 weeks ago, CFRC gets back to me stating that if I do not hear from the NDHQ by next week to contact them and they will arrange the medical/interview without these docs. I have been out of the forces for 17+ years and am still in fairly good shape(don't ask me to do the beep test!), I want to know what the blazes is happening with this process??? Ubique



I think it is safe to say that any medical aspects can change the process dramatically.  A recently enrolled member I know was in the process for about the same length of time, and this is a pretty common concern for alot of applicants.  Personally, I have a medical history with some issues that are head shakers.  All of these points are completely explainable, and I no longer deal with these issues, to which I brought all documentation from specialists and my family Physician to support my application.  CFRC and the CFMG seemed to really appreciate this, and I ran into next to nothing for resistance to my application.  But recent and ongoing cardiac health concerns can be of great concern to ANY employer, not to mention the CF, and I wouldn't even know where to start when speculating on the time it would add to the process.  

Further to that, Prior service is definately another aspect, and from my understanding, the farther back they have to go, the worse it gets for pulling information.  

Stay positive, and do what I did... be nosey!  It's your application, it's about you, and you want to know!   :2c:


----------



## ComdCFRG

CICPropJock,

Glad the post hit the mark.  Thanks for the credit to my staff, they work pretty hard at trying to get everyone the service and attention they deserve, regardless of the circumstances.

Cheers, MKO


----------



## gun runner

Ok here is an update for you all.. First thanks to CICPROPJOCK for the advice, I will do just that. The contact at the CFRC told me to wait just one more week, and then contact him, I will do just that, but I am curious... how many times is he going to tell me to wait just one more week? For the rest of the summer.. or the rest of the year? I guess I have been patient this far along..I can wait the week or two, but my patience isn't limitless.My CO is on the phone to the detachment, and they are checking things on their end, but I feel it will do no good, as CFRC and detachment are two different entities. I feel that i am being put into a call waiting box and forgotten, simply because I have previously served. Ubique


----------



## Neill McKay

newfiegod said:
			
		

> Sadly there are people with different agendas.... and officers who just sit in the office all evening long with no interaction with the kids. I interact with the kids as much as possible and you can certainly tell the difference. From what I been told the CIC over the years has started to lean towards the administration of things as opposed to the training and interaction with the cadets. I could be wrong or misled but from what I have seen personally that seems to be the case and that is where I feel I can make a difference!



To a certain extent, the balance between office time and classroom time for an officer is a measure of the senior cadets in the unit.  The ideal situation is for the senior cadets to be doing the overwhelming majority of the teaching and immediate supervision.  The role of officers in the cadet programme is to oversee the unit and do the administrative and planning work that can't be done by cadets.  When a unit has good senior cadets -- and enough of them -- then then officers are able to concentrate on those tasks.


----------



## opie_cic

gwp said:
			
		

> The last three posts have aspects that are generalizations without foundation.
> When polled 97% of adults and 87% of youth know about the Cadet Organizations.  While it is true that there is not a high level of understanding about the benefits, the program is not a secret.



I realize I'm a bit off topic here, but I would love to see the poll that this information comes from.  The only one I've found is a Jan 2006 Ipsos-Reid poll, and the numbers were far, far less than that.

http://www.cadets.ca/uploadedFiles/Websites/R%C3%A9gion_de_l_Est/support/ap/doc/Ipsos-Reid%20Baseline%20Survey%20of%20Cadets.pdf


----------



## gwp

opie_cic said:
			
		

> I realize I'm a bit off topic here, but I would love to see the poll that this information comes from.  The only one I've found is a Jan 2006 Ipsos-Reid poll, and the numbers were far, far less than that.



See item 4.2 in the CROP Survey at the bottom the page at this link. 
http://www.cadets.ca/content-contenu.aspx?id=74162


----------



## nicholas123

Hi,

So I just recently became enrolled in the CIC in February of this year. I was just wondering if CIC members receive any sort of health benefits from the CF?

I found this on the forces website
"Members of the Regular Force and members of the Reserve Force on Class C service, and Class B service for over 180 consecutive days, may receive the benefits listed in this guide when deemed necessary for medical, dental or operational reasons.

Members of the Reserve Force on Class B service for 180 consecutive days or less, on Class A service and Canadian Rangers may be entitled to receive the benefits and services listed in this guide. These are generally limited to the treatment of injuries sustained while on military duty."

But it doesn't make much sense to me cause Im unsure of what Class CIC falls under, if it falls under a class. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## catalyst

Class A = short term employment of less than 12 days

Class B = short term employment in excess of 12 continuous days. 

Class C = You wont be on this. 

So....pick which one you fall into.


----------



## Burrows

CIC officers are class A.  The exceptions to this are when you are Officer Staff at a cadet training centre or a full-time staff member at a Regional Cadet Support Unit (RCSU). As cadet camps don't run over 180 days, you would not receive benefits for that.

For class A, you would be covered for all injuries sustained while on paid-duty.


----------



## gwp

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> CIC officers are class A.  The exceptions to this are when you are Officer Staff at a cadet training centre or a full-time staff member at a Regional Cadet Support Unit (RCSU). As cadet camps don't run over 180 days, you would not receive benefits for that.
> 
> For class A, you would be covered for all injuries sustained while on paid-duty.


As a member of the Canadian Forces you are covered in accordance with the instructions noted above whether you serve class A or B or exceptionally on Class C. 

Because Cadet Instructors, unlike members of the Primary Reserve and Regular Force, also volunteer their time there is also provision for coverage on unpaid duty.  See CATO 23-11 for details as well as the Chief of Military Personal Instruction 20-04 referenced there along with CATO 13-12. 

Now that you are fully enrolled in the CF you would do well to read as much as you are able of QR and O, QR Cadets, CATO, and other relative regulations.  Spend a little bit of time reading three or four documents at a time.


----------



## Northalbertan

What happens after your interview and physical?  How long after that do you usually attest?  How long after you attest are you in uniform?  I have my physical late in August and our last CIC officer leaves our corps in October.  What are the odds I'd be in uniform by then.  Oh, passed my interview ok, so just the physical to get through.  Just curious as to timelines others have experienced.


----------



## Neill McKay

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> What happens after your interview and physical?  How long after that do you usually attest?  How long after you attest are you in uniform?  I have my physical late in August and our last CIC officer leaves our corps in October.  What are the odds I'd be in uniform by then.  Oh, passed my interview ok, so just the physical to get through.  Just curious as to timelines others have experienced.



If your physical exam is free of any issues that require follow-up (e.g. a letter from your family doctor, etc.) then it could be a matter of weeks.  Once you're enrolled, getting your uniform and military ID are just a matter of logistics.  If you live near a CF base you could get them done as quickly as that week or the next.  

Uniforms are no longer issued at Clothing Stores, but rather are ordered from the supplier (Logistik Unicorp) and delivered.  I don't know the current procedure for an initial issue -- you may have to go to Clothing Stores to be measured and have your order placed.

As a newly-enrolled reservist you will get a temporary ID, which is made "while-you-wait", with the whole process taking under 20 minutes.  You will probably be required to be in uniform for the picture, so that will probably be the last step.


----------



## Northalbertan

Thanks, I was just a little worried about getting everything in order before our last officer left.
I shouldn't have any issues.  I am over 40 but the folks at the CFRC have already given me the paperwork on additonal tests they require from my family physician so I think I've gotten it all together.  

I appreciate your time in sorting this out for me.


----------



## Neill McKay

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> Thanks, I was just a little worried about getting everything in order before our last officer left.
> I shouldn't have any issues.  I am over 40 but the folks at the CFRC have already given me the paperwork on additonal tests they require from my family physician so I think I've gotten it all together.
> 
> I appreciate your time in sorting this out for me.



Glad to help.

Something tells me that if you're about to be the only officer in your unit, expediting your enrollment is likely to be a priority for your Detachment.


----------



## Northalbertan

Already on it.  I have three applications ongoing and maybe one more coming in.  I realize that it is very nearly impossible to run a cadet unit with one officer, at least run one successfully.  I am hoping that by this time next year they will have gone thru the recruiting process or at least be going thru it at that time. In the mean time they will be civilian volunteers.  I am hoping that their CI paperwork gets looked at at Det sometime soon so they will at least be on the payroll.  

It is a pretty daunting task getting thrown in the fire like I have been but I am looking forward to the challenges.


----------



## Burrows

Sorry to deviate from the topic - but, Northernalbertan - how many cadets do you have on paper?


----------



## Northalbertan

We are a small rural corps and have 22 on paper, we usually parade 20.  I'm hoping to get that number up to around 35 this year.  I've had a number of enquiries so far this summer and 35 seems an attainable number.


----------



## Northalbertan

Well, I went through the physical today and I guess I can hear thunder and see lightning so I will be attesting and coming aboard as a CIC officer cadet in the next couple of weeks.  

In summation, my total time from application to attesting was less than 1 yr (9 months) and I am former service.  I'm sure they sped the process up a little but my backcheck, interview and medical were right smack dab in the middle of the RMC recruiting season and the local CFRC was a very busy place.

I have nothing but positive things to say about the process.  I may have felt a little personal anxiety about timelines but that was only because I was anxious for the process to be completed.  In retrospect things actually went along at a fairly good pace.  I wanted to express my appreciation for what I am sure can be a pretty thankless job at times.

Hoping to be able to change my avatar shortly.


----------



## Smokey41

I have spent a lot of time over the last few weeks on several different websites pertaining to cadets(cadets.ca, CIC etc) including a live chat with a member at the CF recruiting centre attempting to find information on how one would go about becoming a member of the CIC.

I have been able to find some information, however I cannot find where the application forms are located, and how one would go about finding a cadet squadron/corps that are presently looking to add to the instructor staff.

I have attempted to email several of the websites,  via the contact us link, that I have searched but I have yet to receive a reply. I'm currently at a dead end, but hope to find some more information.

Any guidance would be much appreciated, and I thank you in advance.

Thanks,
SmokeY


----------



## Neill McKay

The usual route for a person wanting to join the CF as a CIC officer is through a cadet corps or squadron.  The exact process differs depending on where the unit is.  In my region you would approach the commanding officer of a unit who would probably have an informal chat with you to get a sense of your suitability and, unless you caused any alarm bells to go off, would get you signed up as a civilian volunteer with the unit.  The process for doing this is very simple and pretty quick.  That would get you involved with the unit while you wait for the CF enrolment process to wind its way through.

The CO would ask the regional or area headquarters for a CIC application package and, having received it, present you with a stack of forms to be filled out at home.  Once you'd finished them the CO would check them over and forward them to the HQ, from which they would be passed on to the CF recruiting system.

Once the recruiting centre has been through your file, you'll be invited to come for a medical exam and interview.  If the results of these are satisfactory you will be offered a position in the CF as a CIC officer and sworn in.

The whole process has been completed in a matter of weeks for some applicants, but in general it will be better measured in months.  If you've served in the Forces before you can expect it to take longer as your previous service will have to be verified, something that involves a sometimes-lengthy search through old records.  Any medical conditions will also tend to lengthen the process as the recruiting centre may ask for additional information or tests from your doctor.  The wait can be discouraging, but if you enjoy the kind of work done by CIC officers you'll find that it's a terriffic second career.

If you let me know what city you're in I can see about getting you some contact information for the local cadet units.


----------



## Smokey41

Thank you for your response and information. After reading various bits of information about joining the CIC it seems most people have had a lengthy process, and that is something that as a result prepared for and expecting. I was just hoping I maybe able to get a jump start on some of the paperwork?

I currently reside at the eastern most part of the City of Toronto, bordered with Durham region, and would be more than willing to travel a short distance. I have found through one of the many websites, an area that lists the different corps/squadrons and was thinking about either calling or email them directly to see about possible vacancies, however I'm not sure if this would be a good idea or not.

Thanks again


----------



## FDO

The Regional Cadet HQ for the Central area is at 4900 Yonge St. That's at Yonge and Sheppard on the 6th floor. The number is 416-635-4480. They should be able to help you out. If you are out the East end then you can go through the Oshawa recruiting Centre for all your paperwork.They are at;

78 Richmand St in Oshawa,
Number is 905-803-2474.


----------



## Neill McKay

Smokey41 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your response and information. After reading various bits of information about joining the CIC it seems most people have had a lengthy process, and that is something that as a result prepared for and expecting. I was just hoping I maybe able to get a jump start on some of the paperwork?



That would not make much of a difference.  Filling out the forms is something you could probably do in an hour.  It's what happens after you've passed them in that takes time.



> I currently reside at the eastern most part of the City of Toronto, bordered with Durham region, and would be more than willing to travel a short distance. I have found through one of the many websites, an area that lists the different corps/squadrons and was thinking about either calling or email them directly to see about possible vacancies, however I'm not sure if this would be a good idea or not.



Nothing wrong with doing that, although it would take some time.  Most cadet units operate one or two evenings a week and various days and times on weekends and many do not have any permanent offices of their own.  Any phone message you leave is likely to take up to a week (sometimes longer) to be received and answered.

I'd suggest calling the Detachment at the number that FDO has provided since they will know which units are looking for officers, and they might be able to give you the application package directly.  The Detachment is staffed during normal business hours and will probably be quick at responding to messages.


----------



## FDO

If you want to start the application process you'll have to come in to the Recruiting Centre. We do all the processing for CIC.


----------



## D. Nicholson

FDO said:
			
		

> If you want to start the application process you'll have to come in to the Recruiting Centre. We do all the processing for CIC.



As was said earlier every Region* is different. Speaking to British Columbia you should start the application at the Cadet Corps or Squadron where they will generate the required documentation for you - it's quite a nice stack of paperwork. If you go to CFRC they will simply refer you back to the Corps or Squadron as to start the application the consent of the Sponsor (of the Cadet Corps/Squadron) and the League (Provincially) is required for the Regional Cadet HQ to approve your paperwork. Once that's done it goes to the Recruiting Centre where they conduct the medical and interview. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Smokey41

Thank you to everybody who has replied thus far. It is appreciated. I did briefly speak with a recruiter who, although was extremely helpful, advised that I would have to go through cadets firstly, so that is what I will do.

I do have another question that maybe someone can help me with, but I was wondering if there is anyone out there that is a member of the CIC that may be willing to let me pick their brain on a few things?

Thanks again


----------



## catalyst

Fire away.


----------



## Northalbertan

I attested 15 Oct.  Some elements took a little longer than I thought but the deed is done.
I am glad to be able to say I am again a member of the CF.  Sounds korny but I am proud.


----------



## Neill McKay

Smokey41 said:
			
		

> I do have another question that maybe someone can help me with, but I was wondering if there is anyone out there that is a member of the CIC that may be willing to let me pick their brain on a few things?



I'm happy to help if you still have questions.


----------



## Smokey41

Thanks to you both for your willingness to help. 

My biggest question, having been thing about this for a few days, was as a member of a squadron/corps, would it be preferred if I was to email, telephone, or just drop in on parade night? I was thinking that there may be many pros and cons to both, but the biggest concern is the lack of identity that comes with writing an email?

I do not have any military experience, other than the interest in some military history that I have educated myself with since being a young boy. However, I do have experience in camping, hiking, rock climbing, kayaking, orienteering, and have lead and won a couple of teams in first aid competitions but that is all over 16 years ago. Based on this, while i do not think that it will hinder me having that experience, would the fact that it has been such along time have an impact.

The last concern I have is that I work shift work and although I do get/have and would be willing to use time off to make myself available, would this be a hindrance??

Thanks again, it is much appreciated


----------



## catalyst

Personally, for me I usually email the corps CO, and follow up using a phone call. 

Parade nights can be a zoo for everyone - especially if there's something special going on  and showing up at 6 30 when the sqn is about to fall in and the CO is being bombarded by parents and the sponsoring commitee and cadets and.....  

I never had any military experience, I did face a bit of bias but I believe that is beacuse I was younger than the usual "shanghied parents". Military experience / cadet experience IS NOT a prerequisite.  Make sure you emphasise your experience and how it would benifit the CCO. You may be asked to hold off on your CIC application and volunteer for a bit / be a paid CI. This is up to your CO. Who knows, perhaps he may not be able to take you on as an officer due to lack of establishment space, but would be willing to take you on as a volunteer. With that experience under your belt it will make it easier for you to approach other corps/sqns. 


That is up for your potential CO and you to discuss. 

Which element are you joining?


----------



## catalyst

a tip - 

Make a resume that shows your life experience / jobs and past CCO experience (do it in a functional format). 

Its not required, but helps to give the CO a picture of you before he's met you. I made one that showed my skills from outside cadets and as I got more skills in the organisation I updated it and replaced it will military experience.


----------



## Smokey41

Thanks for your reply. I did not think about the possible consequences of showing up at a parade night, when the CO is dealing with everything and everyone.

As for element, I think I would prefer army, but do not really have a preference.


----------



## cdn031

NorthAlbertan

Congrats & Glad to hear this worked out. 

Not all stories go so well. I know firsthand of the Circus that is DCDTs and their pathetic HR / Personnel systems, so those that have the patience to make it thru, well done!.


----------



## Northalbertan

Well I have relearned that the army does at times move at the speed of smell. :

I agree that the process could use some streamlining.  There were several places in the process where things could have been sped up considerably.  Not having a qualified officer at the CFRC to do the initial interview held my app up for over a month for example.  I am sure COATS could assist with this part of the process.  

DCDTS has realized that there are  inefficiencies in the system, I've seen an email somewhere that they are looking to repair the process and speed things up in the new year.  

What does everyone think would be a reasonable time frame from app to attestation?


----------



## gwp

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> Well I have relearned that the army does at times move at the speed of smell. There were several places in the process where things could have been sped up considerably.  Not having a qualified officer at the CFRC to do the initial interview held my app up for over a month for example.  DCDTS has realized that there are  inefficiencies in the system, I've seen an email somewhere that they are looking to repair the process and speed things up in the new year.
> 
> What does everyone think would be a reasonable time frame from app to attestation?



That question applies equally to enrolling in any the RegF or any sub component of the Reserve Force.  CFRCs have a finite number of people and available expertise depending upon the intake.  Lengthy enrolments are not specific to the CIC Branch of the CF.  Reasonable is often defined by how long the candidate is prepared to wait.


----------



## gt102

Making the great plunge  iper:

Heading down to my local armories tonight and starting the application process assuming the opening exists! Worst case scenario I'll sign on as a CI/CV. I think it's about time I give back to the great organization that has given me so much in the past now that my career allows for it.

See you around boys and gals. Crowe is back in the game.


----------



## gt102

Signing the formal papers to become a CI on Sunday, then starting the enrollment process for CIC! They had some openings!  ;D


----------



## gt102

Sundays range date was canceled, Monday it is!


----------



## thunderchild

how about medicals, I want to join the CIC I am currently a CI but I wouldn`t qualify for the cf due to an accident.  I have seizures but they are very well controlled (over 10 years) with medication.  Am I wasting time and resources in trying to apply.


----------



## catalyst

That is a decision best left to the RCMLO and the Recruiting Center Medical Staff.


----------



## thunderchild

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Northalbertan

It is now nearly a year further on and it has been a good year.  We have 5 other applications nearly through the process.  One applicant has been through the medical and interview with the remaining right behind.  We have also been fortunate in being able to CT a recently retired RF SGt from the Supp Res into COATS.  The primary hold up in getting through the process is indeed the RCSU.  Once the app is at the recruiting center the process is complete in about three months.  It is still a good idea to contact your file manager and stay on top of your application though.

I would like to thank the owner of this site and his directing staff.  This site is great resource for us.  You can count on my subscription for years to come.

Northalbertan


----------



## Akai84

Hi all,

Looking for some guidence;
Want to join the Air Reserve as a CIC Officer.

Where do I start?

Thanks!
A


----------



## Sizzle709

http://forces.ca/en/centres/findarecruitmentcentre-110

Start with that. Make a phone call Monday morning and get all the assistance you need.


----------



## aesop081

Akai84 said:
			
		

> Want to join the Air Reserve as a CIC Officer.



CIC officers are not part of the air reserves. They are part of a separate component of the reserve force called "Cadet Organizations Administration and Training Service" or COATS.


----------



## brihard

Your best bet is probably to talk directly with your local air reserve unit to see if they have any openings. From there they can direct you to a Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre if appropriate. But start first with the unit, since they will likely be in the best position to make that first call.


----------



## aesop081

Brihard said:
			
		

> Your best bet is probably to talk directly with your local air reserve unit



A local air cadet unit  or CFRC would be more appropriate. CIC officers do not belong to air reserve units.


----------



## brihard

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> A local air cadet unit  or CFRC would be more appropriate. CIC officers do not belong to air reserve units.



Pardon me, you're absolutely correct. 'Cadet' is what I meant rather than 'reserve'.


----------



## blueburby1

You CAN go straight to CFRC and enroll as a CIC officer that way, however, it's not as easy a process, nor as quick, as if they don't need you in the area you live, and your not willing to move to where they need you(and really, as a CIC officer why would you be) then they simply won't hire you.

if your not currently a CV or CI then I suggest you head to your nearest Air Cadet Squadron, and talk to the CO about coming on staff, as they'll likely want you to go through a 2 year process, whereby you become a volunteer, contract civilian, then eventually CIC, presuming they have space on slate.

I just recently enrolled in the CIC myself, so let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## PViddy

> You CAN go straight to CFRC and enroll as a CIC officer that way, however, it's not as easy a process, nor as quick, as if they don't need you in the area you live, and your not willing to move to where they need you(and really, as a CIC officer why would you be) then they simply won't hire you.



Not true.  Their is a large enrollment push for COATS right now, simply  turning you away at the RC is highly unlikely, rather they will find a unit that has open slate positions.  But as CDN Aviator/Brihard said, best to go directly to a cadet unit or contact the unit CO directly  http://cadets.ca/support/directory-repertoire/home-accueil.aspx?id=131646



> they'll likely want you to go through a 2 year process



Negative.  Direction is get new pers in and get them trained.  People don't go through a 2 yr co op process to get into Reg F, we shouldn't be different.



> presuming they have space on slate



We're allowed to enroll onto CISS slate (holding platoon) {though this could just be a Regional directive too} until you find a unit in your area.  The member must put in at least 7 day's pay per year on CISS (not a permanent thing).


Cheers,

PV


edit: required days pay per year


----------



## The_Falcon

blueburby1 said:
			
		

> You CAN go straight to CFRC and enroll as a CIC officer that way, however, it's not as easy a process, nor as quick, as if they don't need you in the area you live, and your not willing to move to where they need you(and really, as a CIC officer why would you be) then they simply won't hire you.
> 
> if your not currently a CV or CI then I suggest you head to your nearest Air Cadet Squadron, and talk to the CO about coming on staff, as they'll likely want you to go through a 2 year process, whereby you become a volunteer, contract civilian, then eventually CIC, presuming they have space on slate.
> 
> I just recently enrolled in the CIC myself, so let me know if you have any questions.



PViddy covered some of it, but no you can just show up at a CFRC and join the CIC.  As a (sub)component of the Reserve force, you need to get basically selected by a unit first (in this case a cadet unit).  How one goes about that, not my realm, but considering that you are working with kids, just showing up and saying hi I want in, probably isn't going to fly.  Once you go through all the hoops on the CIC side, their local support unit will forward your file to a CFRC.  This is not a quick process.


----------



## Pieman

Regarding CIC Officers, are the CIC Officers for Air cadets trained for their pilots license? or is it expected they would have one already?


----------



## JorgSlice

Pieman said:
			
		

> Regarding CIC Officers, are the CIC Officers for Air cadets trained for their pilots license? or is it expected they would have one already?



CIC of any element are not required to have any special licensing. CIC Air Officers do have the option of attending and achieving Glider, Power Glider licences. Fixed Wing Power Aircraft licensing is not required and I'm not sure CIC Air (or any) are eligible to obtain through DND.


----------



## Pieman

Okay thanks. Do the cadets have the opportunity to get their Fixed Wing Power Aircraft license? Or is it a Power Gliders license?


----------



## JorgSlice

Pieman said:
			
		

> Okay thanks. Do the cadets have the opportunity to get their Fixed Wing Power Aircraft license? Or is it a Power Gliders license?



They do have the opportunity to get a Gilder, Power Glider and be awarded a scholarship to get their Fixed-Wing Power Aircraft licensing. I'm not too sure how that goes, probably in liaison through a college or something.


----------



## Pieman

Interesting. Okay, thanks for your responses.


----------



## my72jeep

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> They do have the opportunity to get a Gilder, Power Glider and be awarded a scholarship to get their Fixed-Wing Power Aircraft licensing. I'm not too sure how that goes, probably in liaison through a college or something.


The Air Cadet League pays Civi flight centers to train  cadets for their Fixed wing.


----------



## gwp

With the intention of consolidating and clarifying the information here there is repitition of some of the above.  

Enrolling in the Canadian Forces Cadet Instructors Cadre Branch requires that you first find a cadet corps or squadron that requires staff.  The CF recruiting centre will direct you or you can find the cadet corps/squadron directory at www.cadets.ca. 

This link provides specific information.  

http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/cic/ha-ci/index-eng.asp

There is no opportunity for air element officers to be trained to fly as a member of the CF. Those who already hold a private pilot (or gliding) license and meet strict criteria may provide power familiarization flights at the local squadron or be selected for conversion training to instruct glider and/or fly tow planes at the Regional Cadet Gliding Centres. 

The aircraft used in the cadet program are owned by the Air Cadet League of Canada, but are in the care and control of the CF under a memorandum of agreement.  DND/CF pays for the operation of the cadet flying program and summer gliding and power flight scholarship programs.  Local power familiarization flying (aircraft rental and fuel) is the responsibility of the local civilian sponsoring committee.

There is more detail in the Wikipedia entry on the Cadet Instructor Cadre Branch that is quite complete.


----------



## SoapMac

Hi there,
             I'm currently a CV with a local Army corps. My CO is recommending me for a CIC uniformed position as there is an opening he wants me in. I couldn't be happier however I'm a bit nervous what DND may think of me. When I was younger I tried joining the regs 3 times however I didn't score too well on my CFAT. I had some MOC's open but not many. After the third time it was advised that I would have to upgrade my math skills to rewrite again. All three times was in between 1999-2001. 
I went to College for a 1 year program, then hit the work force after. I'm now in my middle 30's, a Manager in my division and feel confident and well established in life. I was a cadet before until I aged out. I really would love to move forward in CIC as I have the time and money to devote myself to the program. However, will my past of trying to join the regs be a barrier when my application will be sent for consideration to the CFRC?

Any help would be much appreciated!
Thank you!


----------



## my72jeep

You sound like 50% of the CIC I serve with. Don't fret the little things.


----------



## Joshua2597

Hello all,

I have applied to enroll in the CIC, I just have a few questions...

1) Is there a medical / interview if so what are they like. For the interview what do they ask?
2) Is there a fitness test? Is it like before where it was CIC officers need to take it buut dont have to past?


----------



## mariomike

Joshua2597 said:
			
		

> I have applied to enroll in the CIC, I just have a few questions...
> 
> 1) Is there a medical / interview if so what are they like. For the interview what do they ask?
> 2) Is there a fitness test? Is it like before where it was CIC officers need to take it buut dont have to past?



CIC recruiting process...the medical  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/17799.0

CIC Interview  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/47190.0

CIC Physical Fitness Standards 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/78996.0/nowap.html
2 pages.


----------



## kratz

Reference: Nine charges against former P.E.I. Army Cadet commander

I support the intent of CIC, but this adds another nail to kill volunteering.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

kratz said:
			
		

> Reference: Nine charges against former P.E.I. Army Cadet commander
> 
> I support the intent of CIC, but this adds another nail to kill volunteering.



Wouldn't matter if the program was on the current model or went back to the Officer Corps model, the pedophiles and rapists will find their way to the youth. 

It's no different than when police officers, teachers, other military personnel are charged for the same crimes.


----------



## NavyBinRat

Just interested in anyone that knows how joining becoming a CIC member would work. Is it possible to become an instructor while still actively serving in the Reg force or would you need to do a full transfer. Requirements for joining aside, can it be taken as a part time job? Any aid or knowledge on the subject would be appreciated.


----------



## brihard

NavyBinRat said:
			
		

> Just interested in anyone that knows how joining becoming a CIC member would work. Is it possible to become an instructor while still actively serving in the Reg force or would you need to do a full transfer. Requirements for joining aside, can it be taken as a part time job? Any aid or knowledge on the subject would be appreciated.



I've seen RegF members essentially volunteer their time with local cadet corps. They are not CIC, they aren't transferred to COATS, they aren't rebadged, it has no impact on their pay or benefits. They just show up when they can and help out.

For a few years my full time job had me working where there was no Primary Reserve presence. I contacted the local cadet corps and, with permission of my home unit, worked for them when I had the availability. They were more than happy to have a combat arms NCO there to help out with things- I was still in my home unit and trade, I was paid for my Class A service with them, but I didn't have to transfer or anything.

First check with your chain of command to see if they would be supportive of you volunteering time in uniform with a local cadet corps. Then talk to the cadet corps you're interested in. Expect to need to provide a Criminal Records Check - Vulnerable Sector Screening, which you can get at your local police department/detachment.


----------



## garb811

You can't be a member of the Regular Force and COATS at the same time.  It is possible to volunteer while a member of the Regular Force or you can submit a request to your CO to be ordered to support the Cadet Corps/Squadron IAW CF Mil Pers Instr 03/10 – Regular Force Members Supporting Cadet Programmes.


----------



## Haggis

garb811 said:
			
		

> You can't be a member of the Regular Force and COATS at the same time.  It is possible to volunteer while a member of the Regular Force or you can submit a request to your CO to be ordered to support the Cadet Corps/Squadron IAW CF Mil Pers Instr 03/10 – Regular Force Members Supporting Cadet Programmes.



And it looks really good on your PER.


----------

